# Canister Filter media stack



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Was just curious to know what you guys are running in your filters


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

lots and lots of bio max and filter floss


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

in my hob, i have sponge, and bio media-normal ac bio media and some xp3 ceramic rings (ac 110)
in hob penguin i have mech sponge and filter floss

xp3 i have standard sponges, (2 compartments of biomedia- eheim substrat)
eheim 2217 with mech sponge lots of eheim substrat pro and then some filter floss


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont run a canister any more but when i did, i had sponge at the lowest compartment, and the other 6-7 compartments were filled to the top with bio media.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

XP4 (in order from bottom to top)

Bottom Basket:
(2) 30ppi sponges
(2) 20ppi sponges

Middle 2 baskets:
Ceramic rings (bio media) 4 liters total

Top basket:
Bottom half:
Ceramic rings 1/2 liter
--Divider--
(3) Microfiltratation/water polishing pads

All media is from Rena.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I think im the last guy who still uses Peat in his filters.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

all i use is sponges and biomax or matrix.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

sponges lots of biomax and matrix also. I used to run peat, but everythings peachy now.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

All bio, in my fx5


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

My 2217's and my 2213 eheims run the standard media they're shipped with. Those effe mech barrel thingers (about a liter), then sponges, and then effe substrate (I think 3 liters of this per filter), and the last thing is some floss thats mostly there to keep the bio media where it belongs.

I have a few cartridge hobs that just run standard cartridge media.

One of my wet/drys runs undied polyester padding for mech and then 5g of scrubbies for bio. The other wet/dry runs the same polyester junk and the bio is cocktail straws cut in half and shoved into a 3g bucket.


----------

